# K2 and expression



## Thonex (May 28, 2006)

It does. The patch has to be set up that way. For example, all of EWQLSO responds to Expression (CC 11).

T


----------



## choc0thrax (May 28, 2006)

Let's say i'm using the legato vsl flute that came with k2, how do I get that to respond?


----------



## Thonex (May 28, 2006)

I'm not at my DAW no so... I'm doing this by memory.... so it should just give you the overview.

Make sure Edit All Groups is selected.

Then at the bottom left corner of the volume module you'll see a Mod,+,+ buttons... pretty hard to miss.

Click on the Mod button andit will open a section. Right click on the button that says something like "assign new controoler" or something... I cna't rememeber... anyway... a menu will drop down and then you select External Source > Controller and a new module will show up. Kist assign that module to CC11 and you should be set to go.

When you do this, you will most likely not hear your intrumemtn anymore until you ride your CC11 controller.

Hope this make 1 iota of sense.

Cheers,

T


----------



## choc0thrax (May 28, 2006)

Volume module is that thing with curve, attack, hold etc? dont see any plus signs down here. I don't see plus signs anywhere.


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 28, 2006)

Here you go. If you don't want to have the instrument silent till you move the controller you can set the volume amount to something like 75%. Just depends on how much boost and cut you want.
J


----------



## choc0thrax (May 28, 2006)

Thanks. I could have sworn I did exactly what's in your pictures earlier and for some reason when playing the flute patch if I were to say hit a key then hit another key a semitone away that second note wouldn't make a sound but any other keys would.


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 28, 2006)

Maybe you didn't have all groups selected so that it put the CC only on one layer or group.
J


----------



## choc0thrax (May 28, 2006)

Expression works but I can't say go from an e to an f without the f not sounding. This is only when playing though, playback from my sequencer plays fine.


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 28, 2006)

Are you using, by any chance, Cubase as a sequencer?
J


----------



## choc0thrax (May 28, 2006)

Perhaps.


----------



## Thonex (May 28, 2006)

Hey Dr. Quest.... thanks for helping me out. Now that I see the screen shots, I realize that my memory was thinking about K1.5x (with the + signs) :oops: 

Anyway, what application are you using to grab screen shots and lay in those cool arrows???

Thanks.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 28, 2006)

Thonex @ Sun May 28 said:


> Hey Dr. Quest.... thanks for helping me out. Now that I see the screen shots, I realize that my memory was thinking about K1.5x (with the + signs) :oops:
> 
> Anyway, what application are you using to grab screen shots and lay in those cool arrows???
> 
> ...



Just OS X (Shift+Command+4 for the grab) and Photoshop for the arrows.

J


----------



## Thonex (May 28, 2006)

Dr.Quest @ Sun May 28 said:


> Just OS X (Shift+Command+4 for the grab) and Photoshop for the arrows.
> 
> J



That's what I miss about Mac (I've been in PC land 2 years now because of Nuendo).... PC just doesn't have an intuitive screen or window capture.

Anyway... looks great.

Cheers,

T


----------



## sbkp (May 28, 2006)

choc0thrax @ Sun May 28 said:


> Expression works but I can't say go from an e to an f without the f not sounding.



That's because you're violating the patent:

http://web.archive.org/web/200312020250 ... uf_mtv.htm


----------



## sbkp (May 28, 2006)

Thonex @ Sun May 28 said:


> That's what I miss about Mac (I've been in PC land 2 years now because of Nuendo).... PC just doesn't have an intuitive screen or window capture.



Well, there's the PrintScreen key, which does a screen grab, and Alt-PrintScreen does a window grab. That seems a fair bit more obvious than Shift-Command-4.

- Stefan


----------



## Thonex (May 28, 2006)

sbkp @ Sun May 28 said:


> Thonex @ Sun May 28 said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I miss about Mac (I've been in PC land 2 years now because of Nuendo).... PC just doesn't have an intuitive screen or window capture.
> ...



Yes, but the mac let's you select the area you want with a marquee tool.

AFAIK, there is no way to o that in Windows is there? Keep in mind I'm a relatively new PC nube.

Cheers,

T

[EDIT] I just tried the "print screen" and "Alt print screen" and nothing happened :???:


----------



## sbkp (May 28, 2006)

Thonex @ Sun May 28 said:


> sbkp @ Sun May 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Thonex @ Sun May 28 said:
> ...



Okay, _that's_ cool. Probably some utility out there to do it.



> I just tried the "print screen" and "Alt print screen" and nothing happened :???:



It copies to the clipboard. You need to paste it somewhere (MS Paint, Photoshop, whatever...)

- Stefan


----------



## Thonex (May 28, 2006)

sbkp @ Sun May 28 said:


> It copies to the clipboard. You need to paste it somewhere (MS Paint, Photoshop, whatever...)
> 
> - Stefan



Ahhhh....cool!!!!

THanks man.

Cheers,

T


----------

